# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Opinion] TERS

## TheMerchantOfVenice

We have a wedding venue that is taking major strain due to lockdown.  We still cant open and weddings are all postponed so there is no income and wont be for a while.   Staff were paid by TERS for Apr, May and hopefully June but the government is stopping that now.  What are our options going forward?  Will staff have to apply directly from UIF themselves for July?   What if some staff work a couple of hours each week, can we pay them hourly instead of monthly, in other words change the way they are employed.  Currently have zero income in the business with zero support or assistance from government.

----------


## Dave A

If you have zero income, at least if you retrench your staff they will be able to claim UIF benefits. Then you can rehire when/if the business gets back up and going.

----------

